

You don't need a logo, you need a type face. This is the best way to find one. - nedwin

http://logoswipe.com/
======
wakeless
Hey guys, this was a side project myself and @wernah whipped up a while ago.
While it isn't quite finished in terms of the basic functionality that we were
hoping for, it's certainly almost there.

I appreciate the feedback. Couple of things that are most definitely need to
be added.

\- Hints/clickable buttons on either side of the logo that let the user know
they can click either way for new logos. \- Preloading a few logos so you
don't need to wait for them. \- Bigger array of fonts.

~~~
dreamling
ooh, best not hide those hints/buttons, I totally missed them without reading
your comment here.

though, having the fonts slide show through automatically might be nice, and
fonts chosen listed in a nice way underneath.

------
pygorex
Chrome 17 OSX10.6.18 - sometimes a new font loads on one click, sometimes on
two or three+ clicks. This may be due to a slow internet connection - maybe
the first click registers then takes several moments to load the next font?
Also there's no visual feedback that clicking on a page area will go
forward/back. Sometimes a pointer cursor appears, sometimes it doesn't.

Poor UI design. I'll stick with Google web fonts or the multitude of
commercial font sites.

------
some1else
A singled out logo looks pretty good in some cases, but I'm afraid scrolling
through multiple entries beats paging for many users. A segmented control in
the top-right corner that lets you toggle between the two modes might be the
solution. You can be generous with the whitespace in the scroll view and it
will look just as good.

Regarding current desktop usability: Please capture scrolling and interpret it
as swiping. I have to click twice to 'swipe' to the next one. I don't want to
click unless I'm leaving the page or POSTing something.

Also, I suppose you might like to earn some money with this. I found an
interesting typeface but wasn't even able to Google it at first, because the
spelling was wrongfully auto-corrected. A button with an affiliate link to buy
(or simply download if the typeface is free) is what would make this app
really useful.

Thanks for sharing this, I'll be keeping an eye on you. Good luck!

~~~
wakeless
Thanks a heap for the feedback. The click twice issue is really quite strange
and annoying, needs to be fixed.

I've got the functionality for affiliate links in there, but not all fonts are
necessarily affiliatable. I'll probably link to the ones that aren't anyway.

Thanks for the comments.

------
kefs
i don't understand how this is more efficient than entering your logo text
into the google font directory [1], or dafont [2], and just scrolling through
all the fonts.. also, why are there no options?

[1] <http://www.google.com/webfonts>

[2]
[http://www.dafont.com/theme.php?cat=501&text=Hacker+News...](http://www.dafont.com/theme.php?cat=501&text=Hacker+News&fpp=50&af=on&psize=l&l\[\]=10&l\[\]=1&l\[\]=6)

~~~
wakeless
This was kind of the point of the project. I thought that looking at each font
in isolation rather than scrolling was a better way of handling it. Also not
worrying about tweaking any options means you can ideally get in and get out
of the site quicker. Bit of an opinionated look on it I suppose, but
interesting to see how people react to it.

------
LarryMade
I did this with my logo a while back, going through bunches of fonts... that
being said the font selection here is kinda sparse...

Second might be a good one to have a column view of the word(s) in the
different faces where you could do a side-by-side comparison and select
candidates to look at in larger detail.

------
rrhm
The kerning needs work. Having a typeface is not the same as having a properly
set type.

~~~
sahirh
Amen to this. A skilled designer adds a lot of value by setting the type
weight and kerning properly, choosing a decent color palette, giving you the
right options for light / dark backgrounds and so on.

As important is a basic style guide/manual for the rest of your stuff (use
these styles for h1, h2, h3, bullets like so etc).

As a formerly design-blind hacker, I've come to appreciate that consistency in
visual design is significantly under-valued.

------
dhaivatpandya
This is awesome.

I'd like it if you could include a "press enter" in the "type your logo name
here", because I sat there for 10 seconds not knowing what to do!

~~~
trafficlight
My Chrome tab just crashes. I have no idea what's supposed to happen.

------
mbrzuzy
Does it only give you one logo? Or can you hit arrow keys to cycle through
different versions without having to submit the textbox again?

~~~
motoford
Click on the left or right sides inside the section holding the text. Took me
awhile to figure it out too.

------
chipsy
Larger bodies of text are clipped, depending on the face used.

------
Mz
Clickable:

<http://logoswipe.com/>

